# [2009] Warren and Annabels in Lahina



## Kauai Kid (Mar 7, 2009)

We went Thursday to his late show.

The theater is a small theater with excellent close up seats so you can easily see the slight of hand--if you do let me know cause I never figured out any of his tricks and we were in the first row.

I won't tell you any of his tricks so as not to spoil it for your visit.

I'm convinced he is from another planet because I saw things that are impossible to do on earth.

BEST MAGICIAN I'VE EVER SEEN.  UNBELIEVEABLE AND IT IS RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOUR EYES. 

If that weren't enough he could easily have made a living as a stand up comic.:hysterical: 

This show is absolutely a must see.  There was a couple in the audience who had attended his show ten times and said each show is different.


Sterling


10 star in my book.  Absolutely a must do when you are on Maui.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 7, 2009)

I second your comments.  The show was awesome!!


----------



## txbeachbum (Mar 7, 2009)

Kauai Kid,
Where in Lahaina is the magic show?  We are going to be there next week.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Tx Beachbum


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 7, 2009)

I would recommend getting tickets ahead of time since they do have sold out shows.
http://warrenandannabelles.com/


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 7, 2009)

txbeachbum said:


> Kauai Kid,
> Where in Lahaina is the magic show?  We are going to be there next week.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Tx Beachbum



It is on Front Street in Lahina right next to Ruth Chris' Steak House.

Unfortunately for you, Warren will be out of town next week but there are other magicians to perform their magic.

You should get your tickets before you leave Texas as the shows are usually sold out.

My idea of a perfect night would be a meal at Ruth Chris' and the Magic Show afterwards.

Weather next week is supposed to be great.  You'll see whales everywhere.

I'd pass on Ululana(sp).  Drop off your wife or girlfriend and go to Ace Hardware.  It will be more enjoyable.

Sterling


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree, this is a great show.  I recommend to all my friends when they go to Maui, and everyone of them has thanked me for the recommendation. It might not be Hawaiian but it is now part of our Hawaiian vacation when we go to Maui.  So I guess that makes it Hawaiian to us.

The magic is great, and the comedy routine that he had was so funny I had tears running down my cheek.  Definately a must do!


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 7, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> It is on Front Street in Lahina right next to Ruth Chris' Steak House.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, Warren will be out of town next week but there are other magicians to perform their magic.
> 
> ...




Why would you go to Hawaii to eat at Ruth's Chris?


----------



## sailingman22 (Mar 8, 2009)

I would highly recommend going to Warren & Annabelle's whether Warren is performing or there is a guest performer. We went to the show in November and found out that Warren was on tour after purchasing tickets so we thought that the show would not be up to Warren's standards. We laughed for a solid 2 1/2 hours. This is very good entertainment that happens to be in Maui.


----------



## Mimi (Mar 8, 2009)

We saw Warren & Annabelle on January 28, 2009


----------



## Mimi (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## LisaRex (Mar 8, 2009)

We've seen the show twice and loved it both times.  I even won the gift certifcate for dinner one time because I was the first to shout out the name of the barber on the Andy Griffith Show. (Floyd!)

My perfect night is the early show at W&A's followed by dinner at Kimo's.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 8, 2009)

rifleman69 said:


> Why would you go to Hawaii to eat at Ruth's Chris?




Because it is right next to Warren and Annabells.


----------



## valbo97 (Mar 9, 2009)

I took 2 of my brothers and my sister in law and I almost died laughing. It was well worth the price. I had heard it was great and the beginning with meals and cocktails had me worried- but then the show was absolutely fantastic. I have never laughed so much in my life- excellent performer


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2009)

rifleman69 said:


> Why would you go to Hawaii to eat at Ruth's Chris?



Maybe they like the food.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 9, 2009)

We went in January too!  It was a very fun night.    Definitely just go for the show and skip the dinner there.  You can find better and cheaper dining.  BUT Warren is fabulous!

Deb


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 17, 2009)

*Warren and Annabels in Lahaina*

After a miserable morning I got to thinking about Warren's impersonation of a crooked tele-evangalist.

I can't wipe the smile off my face.  In addition to being a top rate magician he is also a top rate comic. 

Sterling


----------



## gstepic (Mar 20, 2009)

*went last year and will go again this year*

We enjoyed his show and will be bringing friends this year.


----------



## jlee2070 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have heard (read) he is sarcastic and many of the laughs are at the expense of people in the audience (especially those who are "ethnic" and those nearer to the front...  I have never seen the show so can not comment directly... 

So those who have seen it, are the above statements true???


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 21, 2009)

The comments were not true in the show we saw and we were in the front row.

Sterling


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2009)

jlee2070 said:


> I have heard (read) he is sarcastic and many of the laughs are at the expense of people in the audience (especially those who are "ethnic" and those nearer to the front...  I have never seen the show so can not comment directly...
> 
> So those who have seen it, are the above statements true???



If you sit in the front row of any comedy show... you are "at risk".  A person's ethnicty did not matter at the show I was at.  If you're at an adult show... expect the unexpected.

We really enjoyed the performance we attended.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 22, 2009)

Warren's humor is, indeed, very sarcastic, but it's all done tongue-in-cheek.  If you lack the capacity to laugh at yourself, or your spouse, then it's not the show for you.  Frequently he'll set someone up to give a wrong answer (by using a slight of hand, for instance) and then roll his eyes as if they were the stupidest person on earth when they give the wrong answer.  But the whole audience knows that the person isn't really stupid because it was the same answer they would have given.  Nonetheless, Warren will label that person "Gomer" (as in Gomer Pyle) and frequently check back in with him the rest of the show.  "Gomer, you agree with that?" "I can't give you a hint, madam, because I KNOW the answer.  Would you like to check in with Gomer?"  

And it's funny.  

The last show I went to, the first contestant was clearly not enjoying the ribbing so Warren simply didn't use him for the rest of the show.  I've never seen him pick on anyone of ethnicity, but I can see how a person from another country might not be prepared for his irreverential humor, or understand the pop cultural references.  For instance, if you don't know "Otis" was a fumbling drunk on the Andy Griffith Show, you won't get why people laugh when Warren says, "Any day now, Otis" when you fumble trying to pull off your wedding ring.  But it's all done in fun and I wonder about the people who don't "get" that we're not laughing at the person.  If we really thought the person was stupid, we wouldn't laugh.


----------



## Conan (Sep 6, 2010)

Bumping this thread since we just saw Warren last week - - Fantastic!!

As suggested above, we bought tickets for the second show-only, and didn't buy the pupu and two drinks package.  For the same money we had two glasses of prosecco and split a single entree of ahi at Lahaina Grill.  We were a little nervous about asking to split but the waitress was 100% gracious and served the split portion on two plates for us, no extra charge.  Perfect way to improvise a pre-show early bird.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 10, 2010)

I've seen the show three times and loved it every time!  It is pretty much the same show, but is varied due to his banter with the audience members.


----------

